# Final ATL Herf -- Gauging Interest



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, ATLers, I'm leaving GA this June. I've got a crazy May; but wanted to see what kind of interest there would be for a June 7th or June 14th Herf in ATL. Location TBD, too -- either Jim's or Highland ... probably Jim's, to be honest (Jim's good people and I'd like him to be there). 

Thoughts?

Preference on a date (June 7th or 14th -- both Saturdays)?

To be honest, the 7th probably works better for me; but I'm willing to entertain discussion. Once we've got things nailed down a little more, I'll post a new thread with the specific details.

Discuss.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

At the moment both dates work for me, are you thinking day or night?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> At the moment both dates work for me, are you thinking day or night?


yes


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Those are the time frames that works best for me


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I can do the 7th. Jims is good.

Jim is also having one on April 26th with some reps.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=150226


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

The 7th starting around 1pm?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> The 7th starting around 1pm?


So far, that's what's it's looking like. I need to get Jim to chime in before I close this down and just announce the darned herf....


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

The Professor said:


> So far, that's what's it's looking like. I need to get Jim to chime in before I close this down and just announce the darned herf....


I'd be happy to host this herf! June 7th it is @ 1pm.

Jim


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BlueHavanaII said:


> I'd be happy to host this herf! June 7th it is @ 1pm.
> 
> Jim


Let it be written. Let it be done. I'll give you a call soon, Jim to talk about some details; then I'll post the actual herf thread.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Glad you picked the 7th as I will be in Vegas on the 14th.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Thread is up: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151096


----------

